# Looking for an invite - can you help



## heronsghyll (Feb 23, 2016)

To all Forumers who live in and around Southport:

My mate and I are playing golf in Scotland later this year, we are driving up from the South and intend to "hack all the way there", play 5 days and then head for home.

We are intending to break up the route on the way back with a 2 x night stop over around the Southport area.  We fancy playing a couple of courses like Hillside, St Annes Old Links, Wallasey, Formby etc. before heading for home.

My issue is we want to play a course in the area on Saturday morning before setting off for home after lunch.  To do that, we need to get on a course at the latest by 9am, which on a members course is always going to be difficult.  

So my shout out is - would anyone be available, who is a member of a course, to play with us (thereby signing us in) in the locality prior to 9am on Saturday September 10th 2016? 

It would just be the 2 x of us, Guy my mate is of 12 and I play off 8.

Thanks for anyone who can help.

Dave (Heronsghyll)


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2016)

heronsghyll said:



			To all Forumers who live in and around Southport:

My mate and I are playing golf in Scotland later this year, we are driving up from the South and intend to "hack all the way there", play 5 days and then head for home.

We are intending to break up the route on the way back with a 2 x night stop over around the Southport area.  We fancy playing a couple of courses like Hillside, St Annes Old Links, Wallasey, Formby etc. before heading for home.

My issue is we want to play a course in the area on Saturday morning before setting off for home after lunch.  To do that, we need to get on a course at the latest by 9am, which on a members course is always going to be difficult.  

So my shout out is - would anyone be available, who is a member of a course, to play with us (thereby signing us in) in the locality prior to 9am on Saturday September 10th 2016? 

It would just be the 2 x of us, Guy my mate is of 12 and I play off 8.

Thanks for anyone who can help.

Dave (Heronsghyll)
		
Click to expand...

I can say for 100% you will not get on Wallasey prior to 9am (in fact prior to 2pm) on Saturday 10th September as there is a comp on.


----------



## Junior (Feb 23, 2016)

Comp on at SAOL too.  Let me know if your plans change !


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 23, 2016)

Junior said:



			Comp on at SAOL too.  Let me know if your plans change !
		
Click to expand...

Can you suggest another option? Any ideas where we could play?


----------



## peterlav (Feb 23, 2016)

Comp on at S&A as well I'm afraid, be lucky to find somewhere you're able to play before 2 o'clock I'd think


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2016)

heronsghyll said:



			Can you suggest another option? Any ideas where we could play?
		
Click to expand...

Formby Hall maybe, everywhere else  Will be comp day especially at the more established clubs. Could you not  change your plans do midweek?


----------



## Junior (Feb 24, 2016)

heronsghyll said:



			Can you suggest another option? Any ideas where we could play?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I think you will struggle on a Saturday morning.  The only thing I could think of would be to contact Hillside or Formby as sometimes the more prestigious clubs have fewer competitions.  You will pay top dollar though.  Or, as Stu says, maybe a resort course like Formby Hall (decent enough track) would be able to host you.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 24, 2016)

I think you'll be lucky to get on anywhere before 9am unless you got to Southport Muni.  Most clubs (think even Formby Hall is the same) on a Saturday have the comps out first.  Ours has comps on Saturday and Sunday from 6.50 till 11 with no guests or visitors allowed in these times.

If you've already done a couple of days in Southport, why not try to find somewhere on the way home, so you'd be hitting it later on in the day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2016)

Have a look on golf empire, to see if any opens on, although all might not be loaded on yet, but the majority should be.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have a look on golf empire, to see if any opens on, although all might not be loaded on yet, but the majority should be.
		
Click to expand...

This is what's on Golf Empire right now for that day.

My geography isn't the best so apologies if some of these are nowhere near.

Cheshire	10/09/2016	Mellor & Townscliffe Golf Club	Gents Pairs Open	Â£30
Cheshire	10/09/2016	The Tytherington Golf Club	Junior European Open	Â£39
Lancashire	10/09/2016	Accrington & District Golf Club	Gents Individual Open	Â£10
Lancashire	10/09/2016	Darwen Golf Club	Gents Team Open	Â£30
Nottinghamshire	10/09/2016	Rufford Park Golf Club	Team Open	Â£100
Staffordshire	10/09/2016	Barlaston Golf Club	Mixed Pairs Open	Â£20
Yorkshire North	10/09/2016	Settle Golf Club	Ladies Team Open	Â£30
Yorkshire North	10/09/2016	Skipton Golf Club	Mixed Team Open	Â£52
Yorkshire North	10/09/2016	Whitby Golf Club	Mixed Pairs Open	Â£25
Yorkshire West	10/09/2016	Halifax Golf Club	Gents Individual Open	Â£10
Yorkshire West	10/09/2016	Woodhall Hills Golf Club	Gents Pairs Open	Â£24


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 24, 2016)

Junior said:



			Honestly, I think you will struggle on a Saturday morning.  The only thing I could think of would be to contact Hillside or Formby as sometimes the more prestigious clubs have fewer competitions.  You will pay top dollar though.  Or, as Stu says, maybe a resort course like Formby Hall (decent enough track) would be able to host you.
		
Click to expand...

Hi junior, 

We've now booked a visitor tee time at SAOL for Thursday 8th September. I've got a tee time of 3.36pm. We are just a 2xball so if you would like to join us - come on down. It would be fun to play with a local!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 24, 2016)

Region3 said:



			This is what's on Golf Empire right now for that day.

My geography isn't the best so apologies if some of these are nowhere near.

Cheshire	10/09/2016	Mellor & Townscliffe Golf Club	Gents Pairs Open	Â£30
Cheshire	10/09/2016	The Tytherington Golf Club	Junior European Open	Â£39
Lancashire	10/09/2016	Accrington & District Golf Club	Gents Individual Open	Â£10
Lancashire	10/09/2016	Darwen Golf Club	Gents Team Open	Â£30
Nottinghamshire	10/09/2016	Rufford Park Golf Club	Team Open	Â£100
Staffordshire	10/09/2016	Barlaston Golf Club	Mixed Pairs Open	Â£20
Yorkshire North	10/09/2016	Settle Golf Club	Ladies Team Open	Â£30
Yorkshire North	10/09/2016	Skipton Golf Club	Mixed Team Open	Â£52
Yorkshire North	10/09/2016	Whitby Golf Club	Mixed Pairs Open	Â£25
Yorkshire West	10/09/2016	Halifax Golf Club	Gents Individual Open	Â£10
Yorkshire West	10/09/2016	Woodhall Hills Golf Club	Gents Pairs Open	Â£24
		
Click to expand...

Hey man, thanks for all your work and information.

I'm going to check out all you've listed and see from a geographical point what's possible.

As I said, we are all fixed up now except the Saturday. Again many thanks.

Dave


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2016)

There's a competition at ours (Fairhaven) as well on the Saturday. Could host you the Friday afternoon if you're interested.


----------

